# Download on PC, play on Xbox One?



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have an interesting question to ask..
I game on Xbox one at my home, but my broadband connection sucks. Its speed is very slow (4Mbps) for downloading gigantic games (like Halo 5 - 91GB) which take days-weeks, also the console has to be kept on 24x7.

So, is there a **legal** way download these games on Windows PC, move it somehow and play on Xbox one? I have very fast (100Mbps without any restrictions) at my office which i can use to do it.

Thank you


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 14, 2016)

3-4K ₹ for game would be better option if it's above 50GB.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an interesting question to ask..
> I game on Xbox one at my home, but my broadband connection sucks. Its speed is very slow (4Mbps) for downloading gigantic games (like Halo 5 - 91GB) which take days-weeks, also the console has to be kept on 24x7.
> ...



No. this won't work. Take your Xbox to office and download the game!


----------



## bulletproof (Oct 5, 2016)

Doubt this could happen.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 14, 2017)

reniarahim1 said:


> No. this won't work. Take your Xbox to office and download the game!



lol, wish I could do that. I am thinking of hiding the console in my bag and do it ninja style!

I have posted this suggestion to official xbox forum. Also, could see same suggestion from many others. Lets see if Microsoft actually takes it up or not.

Thanks!


----------

